# Pregnant Guppy



## dollfish (Nov 5, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone can guess how far along my guppy, Big Mac, is. I got her on Decemeber 15 and I'm expecting her to have babies soon... but will it be a couple days? week? two weeks? three....?


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Pic isn't working. But if you got her 2 weeks ago, she'll probably give birth within the next two weeks. Was she already big looking when you got her?


----------



## dollfish (Nov 5, 2011)

https://twitter.com/#!/dolly_phan/status/152196885677998081/photo/1
https://twitter.com/#!/dolly_phan/status/152196715456376832/photo/1

Here are links to the pics... sorry they didn't work the first time. 

She wasn't big when I got her. I'm prepared for the babies, but I just wanna know when I can expect them


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

I would say the better part of 2 weeks. Maybe three.
Mainly because she isn't very large through the body, and she hasn't squared off yet.


----------



## dollfish (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks .


----------



## dollfish (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's an updated picture of Big Mac... and a picture of my other female, Clementine
https://twitter.com/#!/dolly_phan/status/154003720261222400/photo/1
https://twitter.com/#!/dolly_phan/status/154005192600330241/photo/1

Morris too....https://twitter.com/#!/dolly_phan/status/154003375934029824/photo/1


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, they are prego and look ready to give birth.

Good luck!


----------



## dollfish (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Still no babies... Here are some updated pics of Big Mac and Clementine

https://twitter.com/#!/dolly_phan/status/156490075289554944/photo/1/large
https://twitter.com/#!/dolly_phan/status/156490528496697345/photo/1/large
https://twitter.com/#!/dolly_phan/status/156490713469698048/photo/1/large
https://twitter.com/#!/dolly_phan/status/156491031305658368/photo/1/large


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Bigmac looks like she can go another week or two...then again I've had gups drop fry looking like that with an unexpected change in water temperature. 
Clementine looks like she can give birth this week.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Be patient. The first drop seems to take forever, but after that it will seem like they drop fry all the time.


----------



## dollfish (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

my guppies didn't get to fat - but they only had 9 each


----------

